# usb mouse again :(

## ChapY

Hi

I know that this topic was discussed in this forum very often, but it still doesn't work. I read the forum manual https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79 and the manual at linux-usb.org

But my mouse still doesn't work. I compiled ther kernel as it was described in the forums tutorial (link above), but actually my mouse doesn't move!

I can't quote any error messages because there are none! 

the instalation guide on linux-usb.org says that i should see strange characters when doing cat /dev/input/mice when moving the mouse. But there are no strange characters. The light of the mouse (intelli explorer) is on, and there are two devices found in /proc/bus/usb (joystick and mouse, but i only want to use the mouse). I don't know where the mistake is...

any ideas??

----------

## ChapY

maybe this helps you to help me:

when i plug my mosue in the command "tail -f /var/log/messages" shows this:

```
May 7 11:24:47 localhost kernel: hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/2, assigned device number 3

May 7 11:24:47 localhost kernel: usb-uhci.c: ionterrupt, status 3, frame# 1227

May 7 11:24:47 localhost kernel: hiddev0: USB HID v1.00 Mpuse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse« Explorer] on usb1:3.0
```

may anybody could give me a tip??!!

----------

## mb

hi...

long shot: do you have HIDINPUT support in your kernel ??

btw: the red light and the debug msg. only indicates, that your usb BUS is working.. all attached deviced need extra modules/support

----------

## ChapY

I compiled HID as module as described in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79 . I also compiled Input core and input core mouse as modules. My kernel is compiled as it was described in the link above. And i also added them to the modules.autoload and when i do "lsmod" I see that they are activated...

----------

## mb

hmm.. my last idea...

can you check the /dev/input/mouse0 device ??

iirc, i use this instead of /dev/input/mice

----------

## ChapY

actually i haven't rebootet in gentoo up to know  :Smile: 

But as i know there is no device called mouse0 in my /dev/input?

i've tried the module uhci and usb-uhci, but it doesn't work... now i also installed the usb-mouse module... but also with this it doens't work.

maybe the last chance to have a mouse in gentoo is to use the usb/ps2 adapter?!

----------

## ChapY

problems still unsolved und slowley i'm thinking about kicking gentoo away...

but i will try to solve this problem... it would be the easy way to use the ps2 adapter. AND IT HAS TO WORK WITH THE USB MOUSE!

ok: Now i also built in the raw data HIDDEV support, just to check if the usb port works in general...

yes: when i make

```
cat /dev/usb/hid/hiddev0
```

I see the strange raw data when moving the mouse.

But it still doesn't work with /dev/input/mice

How can i recreate this device?

any ideas??!!!

PLEASE!

----------

## Guest

After reading this thread, I decided to try and get my usb mouse working. 

  First, I looked in /dev/input and found it empty.

  Then I looked in /lib/modules/2.4.18/kernel/drivers/input and found mousedev.o.  So...

   # modprobe mousedev

  Checking back in /dev/input I found mice and mouse0.  But still no working usb mouse.  I thought (and still think, maybe) it was the link /dev/mouse -> /dev/misc/psaux.  So, I tried to change it...

   # cd /dev/

   # rm mouse

   # ln -s /dev/input/mouse0 mouse

  But the the link "mouse" kept reappearing still linked to /dev/misc/psaux.  That may be a good thing, probably a reason for it.

  So, I thought i was gonna post what info i had and maybe suggest a $10 ps2 mouse.  Then I had another thought, the XF86Config...

   # nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config

Relevant section as it apperared originally:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse0"

EndSection

Modifications:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

I tried guessing a few things, Protocol for example, but that proved inncorrect as X wouldn't start.  With the modifications pasted I restarted X the usb mouse worked!

  Clearly, this will only affect the mouse within X.  The more general solution is in the proper linking of /dev/mouse, I think.

                                         Bill

[/b]

----------

## ChapY

I'm using the Procol "IMPS/2" and the Device "/dev/input/mice". I consider it interesting that you have a mouse0 ion yout /dev/input after modprobing mousedev, because i don't have. And I also don't think that my /dev/mouse isn't linked correctly, because i don't have a /dev/mouse  :Smile: 

what i will try now is to load the mousedev later. I Don't know in which order the modules.autoload should load all the usb related modules. So I'll reboot my mashine and start in gentoo....

----------

## nhr1961

 *ChapY wrote:*   

> I'm using the Procol "IMPS/2" and the Device "/dev/input/mice". I consider it interesting that you have a mouse0 ion yout /dev/input after modprobing mousedev, because i don't have. And I also don't think that my /dev/mouse isn't linked correctly, because i don't have a /dev/mouse 
> 
> what i will try now is to load the mousedev later. I Don't know in which order the modules.autoload should load all the usb related modules. So I'll reboot my mashine and start in gentoo....

   :Very Happy:  Just edit "etc/modules.autoload"

       usbcore

       usb-uhci

       input

       usbmouse

       mousedev

That's all

----------

## mkb137

When you compile the kernel, include the two options under the "USB HID Support", namely "Input layer" and "raw HID" support.  I'm not sure which is required, I included both and this made it work for me.

----------

## JefP@@

I have a logitech Optical iFeel Mouse (usb) and it's working just fine !

Here are my kernel settings :

 Input Core Support: Enable mouse support, either you compile it into the kernel, or as a module.

 Usb support : Some options I turned on

- Preliminary USB device filesystem (not required, but comes in handy while x6ing information  :Razz: )

- UHCI Alternate Driver (je) support (this worx for me, if it doesn't work try UHCI (Intel,PIIx4, via, ...) support)

- USB Human Interface (Full Hid) Support (required)

- Hid input layer support (required)

- /dev/hiddev raw hid device support (required)

If you need other options in usb support, enable them too, ofcourse.

If you compiled mouse support (input devices) as a module, you'll need to add mousedev to the modules.autoload file.

Grtz

----------

## Guest

Make sure your /etc/X11/CF86Config has this for your mouse, I just figured this out earlier yesterday.

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

----------

